
I’ve Got Pictures of that Mysterious “Apple Robot” You Were Asking About  - ph0rque
http://singularityhub.com/2011/04/18/ive-got-pictures-of-that-mysterious-apple-robot-you-were-asking-about/
======
runjake
I don't get it. Is this blog spam or something? It seems like somebody is
trying to jump on Apple's back for hype about their robot.

But what I do get is that this doesn't look anywhere like Apple's industrial
design. It looks more Honeywell or DEC than Apple.

I read the article and none of it appeals to my hacker self, but maybe I'm
missing the point?

------
maxharris
I think it looks malformed. A more graceful design wouldn't try to slap a
rectangular screen onto an oval or round face, for example.

But the more important question is: what does this thing do? Why would anyone
want it? If it's a telepresence robot, how is it better than the one that
anybots already sells?

